# Hello, I am new to archery and I am looking for advice on purchasing a compound bow



## jmargan (Aug 28, 2012)

John, over the years I have shot many different bows, I shoot a PSE EVO. I love it. The great thing about the PSE line is that they have a bow for every price range. All there bows are very adjustable (and fast) without even using a press, piece of cake. Check out the PSE line I guarantee you will love one of them if not all.


----------



## RickyTicky (Oct 9, 2012)

Check out the Mission line by Mathews. They are lower priced than the Mathews, but still a great bow. I recently bought a new Mission Venture and have nothing but good things to say about it.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

John your best bet is try a bunch and pick the bow that is right for you the outbreak is not bad but don't stop there. And welcome to AT


----------



## MikeHarmon42 (May 6, 2012)

Whatever bow you decide on, at your height, I'm fairly sure 28" is way too long of draw for you. Also, not sure of your physical attributes, but I'm sure you can pull more than 45 pounds.
I shoot a Bowtech, but if your looking for something in the Bear lineup, make sure you check out their new stuff for 2013. I hear a ton of good stuff. I would definitely shop around a bit first though. Shoot some bows and find one that fits.
Look on the classifieds on here. There's always some really good deals.
Good luck.
Sent from my phone.


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

Find a local pro shop so you can try out some bows to find one that is comfortable to you. Also they may have a "like new" used bow. Some 2013 bows have just been released; therefore many will be buing new bows and selling 1 and 2 yr old bows very reasonable. Most pro shops will be very helpful t get you set up.

Good Luck!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

John.


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome, I was told, shoot lots of bows. Ask lots of questions, and then ask even more questions. Enjoy the sport.


----------



## CAT Diesel (Jul 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

Best thing to do is check the web sites of the bow manufactures for any local dealers in your area. Don't just settle for what the guy at Cabela's tells you or want you to buy. Shoot every bow you can get your hands on and don't just pick one from the first shop you stop at. You need to see and get a feel for all the shops and their tech's in your area. Most shops will let you shoot as many bows as you want as many times as it takes and answer any questions you may have along the way. Happy shooting and good luck!

Here is a short list of bow manufactures off the top of my head:
Mathews
Mission
Bowtech
Hoyt
Elite
Parker
Martin
PSE
Prime
Diamond
Bear
Darton
Winchester
Guys fill in the rest!


----------



## ConnecticutJohn (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who replied. I truly appreciate it!


----------

